# Physical Memory Dump after 5 hours



## Bizong (Jun 1, 2008)

So i started to overclock my CPU and all i really did was set the frequency to 220 @ 14 multiplier so like 3.080ghz (tried 230 and it didnt boot). Im not totally sure if it changed the voltages or not but they may have been set to auto while i was overclocking and they may be up. It booted fine and everything temps were fine at right under 40 degrees C idle. I left for dinner for around 5 hours and come home and after 3 minutes of not doing anything it got a physical memory dump blue screen. So i set everything back to default all is well.

I wondering though could it be that it is overclocking my memory also and thats why i got a physical memory dump or its just too high frequency. And am wondering as this is my first time overclocking how to do this more effectively. 




--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer BEAST
Generator Christian
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-06-29
Time 00:47


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name BEAST
User Name Christian

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+,2800 MHz
Motherboard Name ASUS Crosshair
Motherboard Chipset nForce 590 SLI MCP ATX
System Memory 2048 MB
BIOS Type Award (09/17/07)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT (512 MB)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (F0SD63072718U)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter  SoundMAX HD Audio
Audio Adapter Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing
Audio Adapter Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing (2)
Audio Adapter Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing (3)
Audio Adapter Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing (4)
Audio Adapter Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing (5)
Audio Adapter Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing (6)
Audio Adapter Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing (7)
Audio Adapter Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing (8)
Audio Adapter Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing (9)

Storage:
IDE Controller NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller Mass Storage Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive SAMSUNG HD160JJ/P (160 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDRH10N
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 152578 MB (98410 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Mouse HID-compliant mouse
Game Controller Microsoft PC-joystick driver

Network:
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller (192.168.1.66)

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB Device Lachesis Mouse
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 F4 02 06 00 B0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 F4 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: DE 10 F4 02 08 E0 E0 01 22 00 11 11 22 30 11 11 
Offset 50: 23 06 7F 80 03 06 7F 80 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 36 05 00 
Offset 70: 44 44 41 00 D0 09 00 00 11 00 00 00 11 11 88 00 
Offset 80: 23 99 88 00 1F 00 64 0C 03 00 00 00 7F 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 78 00 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 61 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 08 00 00 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F01: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 FA 02 00 01 20 40 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 FA 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 10 00 21 21 14 00 11 11 00 00 03 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 21 88 13 02 DE 8F E1 1F 08 72 4E 10 02 3F 00 20 
Offset 70: 10 32 54 0A 10 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 50 3F 90 3F 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 80 F9 FD 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 C7 02 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F02: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 FE 02 00 00 20 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 FE 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: DE 10 FE 02 1B 1C 1C 60 1B 1C C0 21 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 51 30 54 C9 01 00 00 00 4E 30 51 C9 02 1F 1C 80 
Offset 60: 02 1F 1C 00 00 00 00 00 02 10 1C A0 02 0C 1C 90 
Offset 70: 02 10 1C 90 02 14 1C 90 02 0C 1C 80 02 10 1C 80 
Offset 80: 02 14 1C 80 02 18 1C 80 02 1C 1C 80 01 10 1C 80 
Offset 90: 02 14 1C 80 11 00 11 00 32 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: C2 00 40 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 41 23 05 08 
Offset C0: FD FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F03: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 F8 02 00 00 A0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 F8 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: DE 10 F8 02 00 00 00 00 02 14 1C 80 02 10 1C A0 
Offset 50: 02 0C 1C 90 02 10 1C 90 02 14 1C 90 02 0C 1C 80 
Offset 60: 02 10 1C 80 02 14 1C 80 02 18 1C 80 02 1C 1C 80 
Offset 70: 01 10 1C 80 1F 20 C0 81 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 26 11 09 40 02 1F 1C 80 70 20 00 40 
Offset 90: 89 DA 01 09 00 00 00 00 11 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 08 00 00 00 F0 19 00 00 10 00 02 00 04 1C 04 1C 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1D 01 00 05 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 F0 03 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 60 EA 10 10 18 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F04: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 F9 02 06 00 A0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 F9 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: EF DD 7B 2F F7 DE 7B 2F F7 DE 7B 2F F7 02 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 0A 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 03 04 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: FF 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F05: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 FF 02 06 00 B0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 FF 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F06: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 7F 02 02 01 20 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 7F 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F07: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 7E 02 00 00 20 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 7E 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: DE 10 7E 02 11 00 00 00 63 05 00 00 11 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 64 06 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 04 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 04 
Offset B0: FF FF 03 00 10 21 00 00 AC 10 20 00 30 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D04 F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 FB 02 07 00 10 00 A1 00 04 06 08 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 A1 A1 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 F8 F0 FB 01 E0 F1 EF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 1C 00 
Offset 40: 0D 48 00 00 DE 10 00 00 01 50 02 F8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 60 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 80 00 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 41 01 C0 04 00 00 10 28 00 00 01 3D 11 00 
Offset 90: 40 00 01 31 00 00 00 00 C0 01 48 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D08 F00: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 69 03 06 00 B0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 84 CB 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: DE 10 84 CB 08 DC E8 01 22 30 11 11 D0 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 23 06 7F 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 36 0A 00 
Offset 70: 44 44 44 00 D0 09 00 00 11 00 00 00 11 11 88 00 
Offset 80: 23 99 88 00 FA 00 64 0E 02 00 00 00 7F 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 78 00 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 0F 0F 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 01 A8 
Offset E0: 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D09 F00: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 60 03 0F 00 A0 00 A3 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 23 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 43 10 23 82 00 F0 FF FE FA 3E FF 00 FA 3E FF 00 
Offset 50: FA 3E FF 00 00 5A 62 02 00 00 00 01 00 00 FF FF 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F9 FF 
Offset 70: 10 00 FF FF C5 80 00 00 00 00 44 19 03 00 03 03 
Offset 80: 09 20 00 21 2D 18 00 80 F0 00 00 01 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 21 47 95 86 EF CD AB 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 10 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 90 02 EF 02 00 08 5F 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 50 6A 00 FE FD 01 00 B0 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D09 F01: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 68 03 01 00 B0 00 A3 00 05 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 1C 00 00 41 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 23 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 43 10 23 82 01 00 02 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 10 00 00 01 14 00 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: D4 30 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: B4 14 05 00 C6 01 80 07 80 30 00 00 41 44 44 11 
Offset F0: 5A FF 5F 3F 00 00 00 C0 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D09 F02: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 6A 03 00 04 A0 00 A3 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 23 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 80 10 10 00 10 10 
Offset 50: 10 10 10 10 00 00 00 00 10 42 08 21 10 42 00 00 
Offset 60: 30 00 70 00 30 00 00 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 BB 
Offset 70: BB BB BB 88 88 00 00 01 00 20 03 00 00 00 73 08 
Offset 80: 00 10 00 00 80 00 00 05 10 00 00 80 00 00 06 01 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 11 11 11 11 11 21 12 12 60 66 66 
Offset A0: 66 06 44 44 50 00 45 03 32 00 3C 04 42 00 3B 05 
Offset B0: 52 00 3C 00 00 01 30 00 70 C0 77 00 20 04 44 40 
Offset C0: 40 40 02 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0A F00: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 6C 03 07 00 B0 00 A1 10 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 F0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 23 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 01 03 01 
Offset 40: 43 10 23 82 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 03 00 00 00 1D 47 40 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0A F01: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 6D 03 06 00 B0 00 A2 20 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 E0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 23 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 02 03 01 
Offset 40: 43 10 23 82 0A 80 98 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 01 00 00 60 18 85 03 3C 3F 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 08 05 00 10 20 80 89 3D B6 22 77 25 04 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 16 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 33 00 11 22 44 00 00 00 FF 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 10 10 2D 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0C F00: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 6E 03 05 00 B0 00 A1 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 F4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 23 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 01 
Offset 40: 43 10 23 82 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 02 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 AA 00 99 99 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0D F00: NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 7F 03 07 00 B0 00 A3 85 01 01 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: F1 09 00 00 F1 0B 00 00 71 09 00 00 71 0B 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 E0 00 00 00 D0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 43 10 23 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 03 01 
Offset 40: 43 10 23 82 01 B0 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 2F 68 08 80 00 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 AA 00 99 99 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 41 0C 00 00 00 0F 06 42 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 2C 78 C4 40 01 10 00 00 01 10 00 00 20 00 20 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 80 7B FE FF DD 00 00 0C 3F 00 10 28 78 
Offset 90: 00 00 10 B0 00 00 00 00 06 00 06 10 7F 03 01 01 
Offset A0: 12 0A 00 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 31 00 02 
Offset B0: 05 CC 84 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 0A 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset D0: 0A 00 02 14 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 00 00 
Offset E0: 0A 00 02 14 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9D BF F5 83 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0D F01: NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 7F 03 07 00 B0 00 A3 85 01 01 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: E1 09 00 00 E1 0B 00 00 61 09 00 00 61 0B 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 CC 00 00 00 C0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 43 10 23 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 02 03 01 
Offset 40: 43 10 23 82 01 B0 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 2F 68 08 80 00 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 AA 00 99 99 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 41 0C 00 00 00 0F 06 42 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 2C 78 C4 40 01 10 00 00 01 10 00 00 20 00 20 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 AF F7 FF FF 00 00 8F 3A 3E DE FB 7E 
Offset 90: 00 00 B9 33 00 00 00 00 06 00 06 10 7F 03 01 01 
Offset A0: 12 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 31 00 02 
Offset B0: 05 CC 84 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 0A 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset D0: 0A 00 02 14 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 00 20 00 
Offset E0: 0A 00 02 14 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 00 D0 07 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0D F02: NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 7F 03 07 00 B0 00 A3 85 01 01 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 01 C8 00 00 01 C4 00 00 01 C0 00 00 01 BC 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 B8 00 00 00 B0 02 FE 00 00 00 00 43 10 23 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 03 03 01 
Offset 40: 43 10 23 82 01 B0 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 2F 68 08 80 00 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 AA 00 99 99 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 41 0C 00 00 00 0F 06 42 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 2C 78 C4 40 01 10 00 00 01 10 00 00 20 00 20 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 40 00 20 7B 5D 00 00 10 B0 FA FD CE E7 
Offset 90: 00 00 75 21 00 00 00 00 06 00 06 10 7F 03 01 01 
Offset A0: 12 0A 00 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 31 00 02 
Offset B0: 05 CC 84 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 0A 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset D0: 0A 00 02 65 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 17 B7 E7 
Offset E0: 0A 00 02 14 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 00 80 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0E F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 70 03 07 01 B0 00 A2 01 04 06 00 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 20 F0 00 80 02 
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 0A 
Offset 40: 00 00 33 07 01 00 02 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 44 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 FE 7F 00 00 00 00 FF 1F FF 1F 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 A8 
Offset 90: 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 FF FF 00 00 0D 8C 00 00 DE 10 84 CB 
Offset C0: DE 10 84 CB 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0E F01: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 71 03 06 00 B0 00 A2 00 03 04 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 F2 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 02 02 05 
Offset 40: 43 10 F2 81 01 50 02 C0 00 00 00 00 01 01 0F 00 
Offset 50: 05 6C 80 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 47 00 29 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D10 F00: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 73 03 07 00 B0 00 A3 00 80 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 A0 02 FE 01 B4 00 00 00 90 02 FE 00 80 02 FE 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 23 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 01 14 
Offset 40: 43 10 23 82 01 70 02 FE 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 6C 86 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset 70: 11 50 07 00 02 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 42 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D11 F00: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 73 03 07 00 B0 00 A3 00 80 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 70 02 FE 01 B0 00 00 00 60 02 FE 00 50 02 FE 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 23 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 01 14 
Offset 40: 43 10 23 82 01 70 02 FE 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 6C 86 01 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset 70: 11 50 07 00 02 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 42 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D12 F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 76 03 07 00 10 00 A3 00 04 06 08 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 00 F1 01 00 00 
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 0D 48 00 00 DE 10 00 00 01 50 02 F8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 60 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 80 00 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 41 01 01 80 00 00 30 28 00 00 81 3C 11 05 
Offset 90: 00 00 81 10 00 00 00 00 C0 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D16 F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 75 03 07 00 10 00 A3 00 04 06 08 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 04 00 91 91 00 00 
Offset 20: E0 FD E0 FD F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 0D 48 00 00 DE 10 00 00 01 50 02 F8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 60 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 80 00 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 41 01 01 80 00 00 30 28 00 00 11 3C 11 01 
Offset 90: 40 00 11 30 00 00 00 00 C0 01 48 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D17 F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 77 03 07 00 10 00 A3 00 04 06 08 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 05 00 F1 01 00 00 
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 0D 48 00 00 DE 10 00 00 01 50 02 F8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 60 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 80 00 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 41 01 01 80 00 00 10 28 00 00 01 3D 11 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 C0 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F00: AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration

Offset 00: 22 10 00 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 
Offset 50: 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 01 00 E4 00 00 00 20 C8 20 0F 0C 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 08 00 01 21 20 00 11 11 22 06 75 80 02 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 69 01 61 01 00 00 05 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F01: AMD Hammer - Address Map

Offset 00: 22 10 01 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 03 00 00 00 00 00 7F 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 03 0A 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 03 00 80 00 00 FF EF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 F4 00 00 02 FE 00 
Offset B0: 03 00 F0 00 80 5F F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 13 90 00 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 03 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F02: AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller

Offset 00: 22 10 02 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 81 00 00 00 01 01 00 00 81 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 60 3E 78 00 00 00 00 00 60 3E 78 00 60 3E 78 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 02 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 24 C2 6A DF 20 13 12 24 
Offset 90: 10 00 01 00 6A 80 50 64 24 00 00 80 20 22 2A 00 
 Offset A0: FB 02 00 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: AD FF 7F 53 05 00 00 00 BA EF 08 20 0C BB BE 0C 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 13 98 16 7D 00 40 A4 00 22 51 12 10 78 47 02 B0 
Offset E0: 0B 4C 07 B8 82 74 23 15 A7 02 89 19 00 31 6B 45 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F03: AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control

Offset 00: 22 10 03 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: FF 3B 04 00 40 00 10 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 82 F2 D4 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 EA FF E1 
Offset 60: BB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 11 01 02 51 11 80 00 50 00 38 00 08 2A 22 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 07 23 13 21 13 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 50 51 00 00 20 45 3B 0E 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 07 A7 0D 00 00 00 80 00 26 26 26 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 24 19 64 00 19 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 0F 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 0F 04 00 

B01 D00 F00: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 11 06 07 00 10 00 A2 00 00 03 08 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 FA 0C 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 F8 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 01 AC 00 00 00 00 00 00 F1 19 DC 06 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: F1 19 DC 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 68 03 00 08 00 00 00 05 78 80 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 02 00 E0 84 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 29 00 00 02 3D 00 00 48 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D0B F00: Texas Instruments TSB43AB22 1394A-2000 OHCI PHY/Link-Layer Controller

Offset 00: 4C 10 23 80 06 00 10 02 00 10 00 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 F0 FF FD 00 80 FF FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 5B 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 02 04 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 7E 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 10 00 00 00 82 10 00 00 43 10 5B 81 00 00 00 00 

B04 D00 F00: Silicon Image SiI 3132 SATARaid Controller

Offset 00: 95 10 32 31 07 00 10 00 01 00 80 01 08 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 F0 EF FD 00 00 00 00 04 80 EF FD 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 9C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 9F 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.g.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ..........IBM VGA Compatible......J.10/18/07
C000:0040 ..................2......#............".........PMIDl.o.......
C000:0080 .....3bh1.......Q......`[email protected]
C000:00C0 ........................................HWEAPCIR............g...
C000:0100 ....GeForce 8800 GT VGA BIOS....................................
C000:0140 .....................Version 62.92.12.00.07 ...Copyright (C) 199
C000:0180 6-2007 NVIDIA Corp..........G92 Board - 03930004...............C
C000:01C0 hip Rev ......................................................
C000:0200 ....BIT......E2.....B.....C.....D.....A.....I.....L.....M.....N.
C000:0240 ....P.....S.....T.....U.....V.....c.....x.....d.....i.&.....B...
C000:0280 ..v..............b..................\\z...........RI..>..{t.....
C000:02C0 ..............................w...?...........+...B9.....PU..o.(
C000:0300 .....#..#........^.4...........b...]d......10/10/07.............
C000:0340 ....r...........U.L.F.F.[.g...|... .r...........U.L.F.F.,...M...
C000:0380 1.`...".5.`.B.i.c...G.....J.........[.Q.....U.^....._...`.`.F.`.
C000:03C0 `.`...a.`.L...f.>.>.>.[...}.>.n.r...q.>._.t.L...B.x...z.........


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monitor PTS0770: Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
Motherboard 09/17/2007-C51MCP55-CROSHAIR-00
Motherboard ASUS CROSSHAIR ACPI BIOS Revision 0804
Motherboard DMIMOBO: ASUSTeK Computer INC. CROSSHAIR
Motherboard DMISYS: System manufacturer System Product Name
PCI/AGP 10DE-027E: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-027F: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-02F4: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-02F8: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-02F9: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-02FA: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-02FB: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-02FE: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-02FF: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0360: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0368: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0369: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-036A: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-036C: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-036D: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-036E: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0370: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0371: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0373: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0375: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0376: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0377: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-037F: NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0611: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


CPU-Z
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/pug45678/memory1.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/pug45678/memory2.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/pug45678/memory3.jpg




Power Supply (yea its crappy i know i am getting a new one soon)
http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/pc-62-3-rocketfish-700-watt-atx-cpu-power-supply.aspx

Stock Heatsink for CPU

I have 5 Fans
Side (Intake) 250 mm
Front (Intake) 120mm
Top (Exhaust) 90mm
2 Back (Exhaust) 120mm and 90mm

Temps 
CPU 39 Idle / 56 Under Load


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it appears to be a relabelled Huntkey Titan 650W.
drop the o/c back until it stabalises


----------



## Bizong (Jun 1, 2008)

alright so it has nothing to do with the memory being o/c'd along with the cpu?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you check the memory voltage range to see if you can lift the voltage


----------



## Bizong (Jun 1, 2008)

nah i didnt but im pretty sure that i can 

with this motherboard i can pretty much do anything


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i mean with the memory maker,you need tosee the range it has before lifting it's voltage


----------



## Bizong (Jun 1, 2008)

excuse my ignorance but what is the memory maker?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the manufacturer of the ram
corsair 
kingston
ocz
crucial ect.
cheap ram mostly runs at a set voltage,better quality will have a min and max voltage


----------



## Bizong (Jun 1, 2008)

well the 1g stick that i have i cant remember what it is and it doesnt say on the stick all i know is i got it from best buy

the 2 512 sticks are made by samsung and came with my dell that was originally this computer (only use hard drive, cd rom, and memory from the dell.)

Doesnt it say that stuff in the CPU-Z Screenshots?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes it gives you the brand and the current voltage only the manufacturer will have the range


----------



## Bizong (Jun 1, 2008)

hmm well i tried googling voltage ranges for the samsung sticks but found nothing i know in my bios that i can change the voltages from 1.8 up to 3.5 but i know thats probably not what we're looking for.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try lifting it to 2.0v and if it does not improve drop it back


----------

